# SEVILLA | Metropol Parasol



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*The new icon project for Sevilla*



Metropol Parasol is a wooden building placed in La Encarnación square, in the old quarter of Seville, Spain. It was designed by the German architect Jürgen Mayer-Hermann and completed in April 2011.[1] It has dimensions of 150 by 70 metres (490 by 230 ft) and an approximate height of 26 metres (85 ft).[2] The building is popularly known as Las Setas de la Encarnación (Encarnación's mushrooms).
Metropol Parasol is organized in four levels. The underground level-0 houses the Antiquarium, where Roman and Moorish remains are displayed. The level-1 (street level) is the Central Market. Level-2 and 3 are the two stages of the panoramic terraces (including a restaurant), offering one of the best views of the city center.

Renders


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

the construction started in 2005, and it was completed in 2011


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

The opening ceremony of Seville's Metropol Parasol in the last march.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol Parasol today






Metropol Parasol, Sevilha, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol - Sevilla por Alessio | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

The underground level-0 houses the Antiquarium, where Roman and Moorish remains are displayed


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium 1 por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol - Antiquarium  por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

So it's already constructed and open to the public? 

Looks very nice. Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, the metropol parasol opened in the last March! Now everybody can enjoy it!


More photos!






Metropol Parasol por jonathan chanca, en Flickr


Concentración, Sevilla por calisto.transeunte, en Flickr


Setas Sevilla Revolution por preescolar, en Flickr


Modern Sevilla por SaimonT, en Flickr


Setas por lmelcon, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jonathan chanca, en Flickr


Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a spectacular structure. :cheers:


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

More pictures






+ info:

*New Life in the Old Plaza*

*By Paul Clemence*



Just as Seville was about to construct a new parking facility under one of its historic plazas, archeologists discovered Roman ruins below ground. So instead of digging down, officials in the Spanish city decided to build up. In this way, the ruins would be preserved, while a new structure, hovering above them, would give new life to the plaza. To accomplish this feat, the city launched an international competition; the winner was German architect Juergen Mayer H., a Mies van der Rohe Award recipient.



At first sight the structure seems to contrast too much with its surroundings, but the design actually drew on the city’s ancient trees and secular native architecture. From the trees came the inspiration for a canopy of light and shadow. This, combined with the undulations reminiscent of Seville’s cathedral, provided a rich departure point for Mayer’s unique interpretation and use of patterns. The trees also inspired the architect’s choice of building material, Finnish timber treated with polyurethane to make it fire proof and resistant to the elements. The project was built according to strict “green” guidelines, receiving the Holcim Bronze Award for sustainable construction in Europe.



I enter the subterranean Antiquarium de Sevilla, the archeological museum, via an elegant system of glass walkways (designed by architect Felipe Palomino) to examine Roman relics. At ground level, a market hall with fishmongers, farm produce, and restaurants, make for a seamless connection to the city fabric and to its day-to-day life. Up another flight, the elevated plateau expands the plaza into higher ground, making a perfect setting for public events like concerts and film screenings. The patterned parasol structure that covers the whole footprint of the project creates a space at once open yet sheltered (Mies, no doubt, would be proud of this blurring of interior/exterior boundaries).



At the very top is an indoor restaurant, and a sinuous walkway swoops over the parasol, offering breathtaking panoramas of the medieval city. This “walk in the clouds” gives visitors an opportunity to interact with the building’s design in a way that is usually not possible in architecture: you can walk into it and above it. And if the enchanting city views are not enough visual stimulation, you can peep through the parasol and glance at the action on the ground below, as if seeing it through a mysterious veil of Flamenco lace.



Metropol Parasol gives the plaza the desired cooling shade from the intense summer heat and creates a sense of place. It gives the area a strong identity that connects as well as transcends the city’s history, thrusting it forward and, quite literally, to new heights. Walking into, under, and above the structure, I feel as if I’m walking into a virtual 3-D computer rendering — into a brave new world. Then, as I watch the Seville sun light cast its patterned play of shadows (through Mayer’s distinctive trellices) on the neighboring buildings, I’m reminded of the fourth dimension, TIME. Although the distant past rests just below, I understand this as a very real place of today.


http://www.metropolismag.com/pov/20110614/new-life-in-the-old-plaza


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

just amazing!!


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


Paseo mirador Metropol Parasol por Turismo de Sevilla, en Flickr


----------



## tesseract (Apr 18, 2008)

Truly amazing


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

^^

We can't see the photos!


More links about metropol parasol around the world


*V Seville vyrástol nový symbol Európy*

*Ein Sonnenschirm für eine Stadt*

*Jurgen Mayer & Cây Nấm gỗ*

*Inhabitat Interviews Metropol Parasol Architect Juergen Mayer H.*


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*World's largest wooden sculpture in Seville*

Entrevista a Jürgen Mayer donde habla de Metropol Parasol








Metropol Parasol, Sevilha, Espanha por pedro kok, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol - Sevilla por Alessio | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it's stunning. Great piece of art.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Wonderful photos of Metropol Parasol and Sevilla


----------



## BioHazard (Oct 6, 2004)

Very great pics, thanks


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

New Hyundai i30 in Metropol Parasol


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like a hive ... I like it


----------



## Gustavio (Mar 22, 2012)

Aaaaah I just love it  it is indeed an icon


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A wonder!!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

This is breathtaking!


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Photos of Metropol Parasol


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Eurocup 2012 in Metropol Parasol. Spain winner!!



Final Espanha e Itália nas Setas por Luis Eduardo P Tavares, en Flickr


Final Espanha e Itália nas Setas por Luis Eduardo P Tavares, en Flickr


Final Espanha e Itália nas Setas por Luis Eduardo P Tavares, en Flickr


Final Espanha e Itália nas Setas por Luis Eduardo P Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Seville por _tharaka, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol de la Encarnación por Landahlauts, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

This is such a stunning project. I have to visit sometime in the future. 

Do you have any aerial pictures of it completed + the rest of the city to get a feeling of the size of it?


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

I love it! It's beautiful. From the photos and looking at Google Earth, I'd say it's perfect, brilliant planning and design!

Do the locals love it? Is it an improvement on what was previously there? And what happened to the car parking plan?

I guess there were objections from local businesses and property owners nearby about shadows cast by the building? How do people feel about that now?


----------



## Cardachon (May 30, 2011)

Some locals love it and some locals hate it. But since it´s finished more and more local people is apreciating Metropol Parasol. 

For over thirty years there was nothing. In 1973 was demolish a farmers market. It was planned rebuilding it but projects were not carry out because of different problems. Perhaps the most important problem was that when they were building the underground parking appeared a lot of archaeological remains, most of them Roman. So they had to drop the car parking and find a new project to integrate the archaeological remains.

There is no problems about the shadows Seville is a city where the shadow is warm thanks. Most of the criticisms of local people came to build a very modern building in the heart of the historic city.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol Parasol in youtube


----------



## Hu-Wertyder (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

advertising in Skyscrapercity!!



joinmanzano said:


> Otro anuncio



Seta nocturna por joseestepa, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

More pictures of Metropol Parasol in this web: http://www.huftonandcrow.com/projects/gallery/metropol-parasol-seville/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Redevelopments in Seville bring new life to the city centre*

After near 30 years of neglect, the centrally located square Plaza de la Encarnación was redeveloped. The city government of Seville organised an open competition in 2004, which was won by the team Juergen Mayer H and Arup.

The original concept integrated an archaeological museum incorporating the Roman ruins found on site, a food market which 30 years ago was based in the square, an elevated plaza and a high-level café. The highlight however are the six mushroom-shaped timber shading structures, called Parasols, which with a size of 150 x 75 m and a height of 30 m cover the entire square and envelop the afore mentioned uses. Furthermore, at high level there is a café, viewing platforms and walkways, from which views of the entire city of Seville...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Build your Metropol Parasol

43132412

Enlace web: http://www.lugadero.com/build-your-own-setas-ya-disponible-available/


10 Metropol Parasol Plaza de la Encarnación Sevilla 0821 por javier1949, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol Parasol with the new Jeep Cherokee



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol Parasol in _the New York Times_



http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2012/09/30/travel/20120930-SURFACING.html


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*BLUE*

Sevilla protests por Tom Raftery, en Flickr

Metropol Parasol - Sevilla por Alessio | Photography, en Flickr


*GREEN*

La noche llega a las setas por calisto.transeunte, en Flickr

Setas revueltas por lmelcon15, en Flickr

*RED*

metropol parasol por f.pierri, en Flickr

Metropol Parasol por f.pierri, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*The Washington Post*










http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...-11e2-bfd5-e202b6d7b501_gallery.html#photo=13


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the environment has improved a lot, right??


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Love it. One of those rare times the real thing matches up to the render.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Metropol Parasol at Christmas!


Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


Sevilla por jujo87, en Flickr


Metropol Parasol por jujo87, en Flickr


DSC04890 por jujo87, en Flickr


DSC04883 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Space Metropol Parasol in Seville , the Berlin architect Jürgen Mayer, is among the five finalists for the award of contemporary architecture of the European Union Mies Van der Rohe Award 2013, announced today.



> *The Metropol Parasol in Seville, finalist Mies Van der Rohe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great news!!


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful & elegant structure, me gusta mucho...


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Beda8894 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pictures!

Someday I'll go to visit Seville, I'm from Barcelona and I always liked that city


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

National Geographic web



> *Metropol Parasol, Seville*
> 
> Photograph by Dorothea Schmid, laif/Redux
> 
> ...


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

_MG_2726_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2713_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2714_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

_MG_2750_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2744_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2758_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

_MG_2774_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2771_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2762_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

_MG_2783_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2807_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2815_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

_MG_2828_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2826_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


_MG_2825_Sevilla, Metropol Parasol_1600px_HDR_NIK_CFP4 por jossarisfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I went there two times, very spectacular place with a wonderful location. the view of the city is incredible. amazing project with the museums and the tower. I also like the square so much. I love Sevilla


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It sure creates a cool contrast with its surroundings, not to mention provides some nice views. Is it free to go up it?


----------



## joinmanzano (Jul 24, 2011)

Tickets cost €1.35, but there are discounts for children (under 12 years) and for disabled people.


----------



## Raymondzhydra (Aug 25, 2008)

What a wonderful structure!

Although this thread is about the Parasol, I just want to say that I have never had the pleasure to visit Spain but through SSC I have seen countless pictures of this country and often I can't believe how beautiful it can be; modern and classic. My next destination for sure. Congrats on this project, your beautiful city and your amazing country.


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)




----------

